# Grass driving ranges near London



## String22 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Could anyone tell me where the nearest grass driving range open to the public is to central London? (no mats, hitting balls off grass) 

Thanks

James


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2010)

Didn't know such things still existed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2010)

If you go to the one in the middle of Sandown Park racecourse they use to have a grassed area at the far end of the range. Haven't been there for years so not sure if its still open (probably not in Winter anyway). Other than that I can't think of anywhere that isn't a private club and therefore probably only open for members or if you are having a lesson


----------



## RGDave (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Could anyone tell me where the nearest grass driving range open to the public is to central London? (no mats, hitting balls off grass)
		
Click to expand...

Probably your most local club....make friends with the pro (book a lesson or something) and cheekily use the facilities.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a genuine grass range, open to the public Â£3 for 50 balls at Chartham Park.

Soooooooooo difficult to get all the perameters right, but 2 out of 3 aint bad.


----------



## String22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks pal, Chartham Park it is!


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks pal, Chartham Park it is!
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly central London though, I'm afraid.

But if that's not a problem.....

Just remember to get the exit code for the car park, otherwise you'll look a right plonker with a queue of cars up your bum when you can't get out.

( Noooooooo, it's never happened to me   )


----------

